
Give HN: Interested in Free a Google Analytics crash course? - carlsednaoui
I&#x27;m wondering if anyone here would be interested in a free Google Analytics crash course aimed towards startup founders.<p>The goal would be to create an hour or two of videos explaining the features and reports I use on a daily basis. I could also host office hours to answer questions and cover more advanced topics.<p>Let me know if you&#x27;d be interested and if there&#x27;s anything in particular you&#x27;d like me to cover.<p>If there&#x27;s enough interest I&#x27;ll go ahead and create the content in the next few weekends.<p>Thanks!
======
rshlo
That's sounds great. Google had also just launched a short course to improve
your Analytics skills: [http://analytics.blogspot.com/2013/10/analytics-
academy.html](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2013/10/analytics-academy.html)

------
scriptstar
Yes, I am in. I would like to know A/B testing and tracking the campaigns etc.

Thanks.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Ok, I'll make sure to cover this. Do you use any A/B test tool in particular?
If so, which one?

Also, what's your Twitter handle? I'll ping you once the videos are done :)

~~~
scriptstar
Thanks. I just replied to your email.

------
johnmurch
Would love to learn more about campaign tracking and best practices for
utm_values - e.g. Do you break out social or roll it up for utm_medium

~~~
carlsednaoui
Great, will definitely cover this!

------
weames
This would be very beneficial and of great value to me and my team. A/B
testing is something I would also love to learn more about.

------
rasajusionyte
Just went to a great debate in SMW 'Data versus Creativity'. Looking forward
to the analytics course!

------
redxblood
Would be! Don't know much about it to be honest, but it's always good to know
more :p

~~~
carlsednaoui
Glad to hear that! Definitely let me know if there's anything specific you'd
like me to cover.

Also, assuming this goes through, I'll announce it on HN. If you want me to
ping you directly pls send me your Twitter handle or email. You can post it
here or email me at [username]@gmail.com.

------
bottomless
This is a great idea. Hope you get to do it soon :)

------
sunkan
Yes, I would be interested.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Awesome!

------
centdev
Interested

------
livestyle
count me in!

